# The post transformation apocalypse



## fallenengimon (Jun 7, 2016)

I am working on a story where literally half of the human race is transformed into furries and it causes a bit of problems. It's suppose to be a smut story with a lot of background stuff happening like countries falling apart and riots happen, also there will be monsters too.

The foundation is broken alien planet converters land on earth and spread some kind of virus that hops from one person to another, there is no downside physically and the person is still mentally the same, they might be upset by the transformation but that's about it. The converter also creates monsters from animals, objects and untransformed people. The Untransformed people have to ether live in vaults or occasionally have sex with the transformed to avoid turning into monsters.

I am looking for ideas of what kind of world this would be like, which countries would collapse and which would thrive, what would life be like on the streets after awhile, who would be more dominate, the transformed or old humans?

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jun 7, 2016)

To be frank, if the normal humans are living in bunkers for the most part, they've made themselves to not be much of a damn factor, anymore.  At least, outside of being something of a target for people to raid for supplies.

As to society breaking down, that would only particularly happen from such a thing, if what was in charge of said society was particularly bigoted...and not locked away in a bunker, waiting for the Rapture, or whatever.  Everyone still being themselves, only fuzzy, would make them simply shrug and get on with their lives.

The introduction of monstrous creatures, similarly, would have the bigger impact, but would still be less crisis than opportunity.  Especially, say, in North America and the like, you have legions of people with guns, who would only be all too happy to finally have things to blow to bits on sight, no season or tag limits.


----------



## Journeyful (Jun 9, 2016)

If the world is post apocalypse and there are enclaves of cold starving humans around causing trouble - having grown my own warm pelt would be of immediate concern to me.


----------

